# للبنات فقط (الانتقام)



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2010)

_شوية مقالب تجنن اعملوها و لو كنتوا لسة عايشن هستنا الردود ههههههههه_​ 

_عاوزة تخنقي اخوكى او جوزك او اي مذكر عايش معاكى وتقرفيه ف عشتة اعملي اللي هقولك عليه بس اهم حاجة الاتقان انتوا فاهمين بقا عاوزة ضمير هاه_​ 



_1- لو هيتفرج علي متش ومستنيه بقالو كتير هتطلعي علي السطح ومعاكى مفك وفوكى الدش شوية طبعا الارسال هيبوظ وهيبقا قاعد مفروس ومش بعيد تنقطيه_​ 


_2- امسكي موبايله والعبي فيه وحاسسيه انك بتقري الرسايل ساعتها هيتتنط ويموت وهيقولك دى خصوصياتى ومتدخليش فيها _​ 


_3- ولو لقيتيه قاعد علي النت اقعدى جنبه ولو بيتفرج علي فيلم خليكي لازقاله وهو هيتخنق لوحدة وهيسيبلك الجهاز ليكي براحتك_​ 


_4-لو خرجتي معاه بالعربيه خلي معاك ازازة مية ووقعيها كلها علي الكرسي وقوليلة سوري والله ماخدتش بالي متزعلش بقا ساعتها هيفرقع من الغيظ وياسلام لو عملتيها وهو لسه جايبها من المغسلة_​ 
_منقول للامانة_​ 
_5- واسرقي كل شرايطه الي بيحبها من العربيه وخليه قاعد كدة هيتشل _​ 


_6- وياسلام لو جه سالك علي طقم هو لسه شاريه طبعا هتقوليله معفن وتطلعي فيه القطط الفطسانة حتى لو كان جامد موت المهم تكرهيه فيه_​ 

_7- ولو جه سالك هو انا تخنت شوية قوليلة شوية بس دة انتا بقيت تنين كبيرررررررررررررررررر _​ 


_ولو يوم كنتو قاعدين بترغو برواقه اوعى تقوليله علي اللي كنت بتعمليه لحسن ساعتها هتلاقيكي بقيتي حمامة ونازلة طيرران من الدور 50000000000000000_​ 

*منقول للامانة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 فبراير 2010)

*:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
عسل المقالب دى يا مريومه​*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2010)

*ميرررررسى لمرورك يا عسل انتى
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2010)

*ايه الررررررررررخامه دددددددى*
​


----------



## نونوس14 (7 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*جااااااااااااااااااااامدين جداااااااااااا*
*الحمد لله معنديش اخوات ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالاد*
*يعنى اصلا مش بتخنق*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه الررررررررررخامه دددددددى*
> ​



*الموضوع للبنات فقط يا استاذ
ههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك يا مارسلينو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *جااااااااااااااااااااامدين جداااااااااااا*
> *الحمد لله معنديش اخوات ولالالالالالالالالالالالالالاد*
> *يعنى اصلا مش بتخنق*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*



*ههههههههههههه
يا خسارة كنا عايزنك تجربيهم
ههههههه
ميررررررسى يا قمر
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## العجايبي (7 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووى اجربها فى العيلة​​*


----------



## مريم12 (7 فبراير 2010)

*ميررررسى لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (8 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حاجات جامد يامريم
ميرسى ليكى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مينفعش الكلام ده يا مريم ايه اللى تغظيه وتنقطيه

ايه ده احنا عايزين نخلص على طول

عايزين حاجة اقوى ومفعولها سريع*​


----------



## مريم12 (8 فبراير 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> حاجات جامد يامريم
> ميرسى ليكى​*



*ميرررررررسى للمرورك يا مارى يا قمر
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (8 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا مينفعش الكلام ده يا مريم ايه اللى تغظيه وتنقطيه
> 
> ...



*ده انتى تؤمرى يا تاسونى
المرة الجاية انشاءلله
هههههههه
نورتى التوبيك يا تاسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (8 فبراير 2010)

شكلك يامريم عاوزه تموتينا​


----------



## *koki* (8 فبراير 2010)

ايوه كده مش تقوليلى اشخبط على ادايا
بس شكرا اوى هجرب​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 فبراير 2010)

تمام وانا هجرب بس العزا فى عمر مكرم اوعى تنسى 
ههههههههههه


----------



## مريم12 (9 فبراير 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> شكلك يامريم عاوزه تموتينا​



*لالالا مش هموتكم هعزبكم بس
هههههههه
ميررررسى لمرورك يا رومانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (9 فبراير 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ايوه كده مش تقوليلى اشخبط على ادايا
> بس شكرا اوى هجرب​



*جربى و قوليلى النتيجة
هههههه
ميررررسى لمرورك يا كوكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (9 فبراير 2010)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> تمام وانا هجرب بس العزا فى عمر مكرم اوعى تنسى
> ههههههههههه



*لا متخفيش مش هنسى
هتلاقينى جنبك بالظبط
ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا مرمورتى
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 فبراير 2010)

مقالب حلوة اوى 
حجربها بس لو مت حتبقى انتى السبب ههههههههههههه
ميرسى لك ياقمر


----------



## مريم12 (9 فبراير 2010)

*ليه بس كده ده انا بساعدكم
ههههههه
ميرررسى لمرورك يا قمر
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Critic (9 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههه*
*انا اختى ساعات بتعمل فيا الحاجات دى فعلا بتبقة رخمة اوى*
*انا عارف البنات كلهم مايجتمعوش الا على الشر*
*ميرسى على الموضوع*


----------



## مريم12 (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميررسى لمرورك​*


----------



## coptic hero (11 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يستر على اللى امه داعيه عليه وهايتجوزك هههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (11 فبراير 2010)

> 3- ولو لقيتيه قاعد علي النت اقعدى جنبه



*جربتها مع اخويا منفعتش دى ابدااااااااااا هههههههههه*


----------



## dodoz (11 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههه*
*يا سلام على افكاريك الجهنمية *
*مافيا يا اخواتى *
*هههههه*
*حاضر هجربها فى اخويا وهقولك *
*ربنا يسترر بقى*​


----------



## Mason (11 فبراير 2010)

_



ولو يوم كنتو قاعدين بترغو برواقه اوعى تقوليله علي اللي كنت بتعمليه لحسن ساعتها هتلاقيكي بقيتي حمامة ونازلة طيرران من الدور 50000000000000000

أنقر للتوسيع...

__هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_حلوين بس دى أكتر واحدة مضمونة_
_مية بالميةهتتنفذ _
_صــــــــــــــــــــح_
_هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ميرسى على الموضوع_
_ياعسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسولة_​


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2010)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## مريم12 (14 فبراير 2010)

coptic hero قال:


> *ربنا يستر على اللى امه داعيه عليه وهايتجوزك هههههههههههه*





جيلان قال:


> *جربتها مع اخويا منفعتش دى ابدااااااااااا هههههههههه*





dodoz قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *يا سلام على افكاريك الجهنمية *
> *مافيا يا اخواتى *
> *هههههه*
> ...





++meso++ قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _حلوين بس دى أكتر واحدة مضمونة_
> _مية بالميةهتتنفذ _
> _صــــــــــــــــــــح_
> ...





كليمو قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:





*ميرررسى لمروركم كلكم
نورتوا الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## مرمر . مارو (14 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لك*​


----------



## مريم12 (15 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## Christ my Life (15 فبراير 2010)

*بجد تحفة !!!!!!*


----------



## ارووجة (15 فبراير 2010)

هههههههه
ميرسي الك


----------



## مريم12 (16 فبراير 2010)

christ my life قال:


> *بجد تحفة !!!!!!*





ارووجة قال:


> هههههههه
> ميرسي الك



*ميرررسى لمروركم
نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------

